# Doe WILL NOT stand for breeding....



## LagatoGardensNGoats (Dec 22, 2013)

So. I have been breeding for four years now and I have NEVER had a doe do this before. She is very obviously flagging and interested in my buck through the fence...she is right on time with her heat cycle, and mounting other does. But every time I put her together with my buck she is TERRIFIED of him and will not stand. Hits the deck like a friggin codfish!

What is going on? Has anyone had this experience before??


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

You might just have to hold her. Is he not able to catch her at all? My Alpine doe was ramming and running away from the buck when she was bred, but she hasn't come back into heat yet and it has been 22 days today.


----------



## LagatoGardensNGoats (Dec 22, 2013)

That is what I have done in the past, but she didn't hit the deck like this! It is like she has discovered a new tactic for evasion. It makes me feel horrible forcing her as it is! Now, I have to reeeally force her. But, I can't keep her back end up! I tried just having her run in circles around me with him chasing her (think loony-toons) but as soon as he tries to mount she flops onto the ground. None of my other does act like this...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I experienced this once. The cure? I put a different buck in with her and she stood like a charm. It was pretty funny.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have seen some does become picky about their "mate." What you may want to try is letting them share a fenceline while she's in heat and then after they've flirted for awhile, introduce them and see if that helps. I agree with ThreeHavens though. I've had does that refuse to stand for a certain buck, but pull out a different one and they're smitten.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep. Had a friend borrow my young buckling last year, and her older doe would have nothing to do with him. Guess she thought it was statutory rape or something LOL. Next heat cycle she went to see an older buck and loved him.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I had that happen with my one "first timer" does just this year. She wouldn't stand for the buck, and just acted terrified of him. I knew she was in heat because she was flagging, mounting, ect. I decided to just try a different buck and sure enough she stood for more than a few breedings with the second buck and I didn't even have to hold her! 

I guess some of them just know what they want


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, or pen her against a wall by tying her up snug, with a bucket or something under her, make sure it is padded and safe, make it where she cannot lay down. 
Keep her right up next to the wall, so she cannot move off the bucket ect. stand right mid section and allow enough room for the buck to mount. 
Sometimes, if we want a certain buck to breed a Doe that doesn't want any part of it, we need to force it sometimes.


----------

